# Cavs @ Pistons | Game #60 | March 7th 7:30PM



## Benedict_Boozer

_*Game 60*_


*Detroit Pistons* *(37-21) VS* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (35-25)*

_*Wednesday, March 7th, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBATV*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace*, Detroit, Michigan

*HEAD COACHES*




> Coming off their worst home loss in more than two years, the Detroit Pistons look to regroup and extend their division lead when they host the Cleveland Cavaliers on Wednesday night.
> 
> The matchup is crucial for the Pistons, who leave on a season-high five-game road trip, all against Western Conference opponents, following Wednesday's contest. Detroit leads Cleveland by three games in the Central Division and Eastern Conference, but is coming off a 111-93 loss to Golden State on Monday.
> 
> The defeat was the worst for the Pistons (37-21) at the Palace since a 101-79 loss to Memphis on Jan. 6, 2005. Detroit led by seven points late in the first half before Golden State took control, becoming the first opponent to score 100 points against Detroit since Feb. 6.
> 
> The Warriors also handed the Pistons their biggest loss of the season, 111-79 on Nov. 11 in Oakland.
> 
> "They play up and down and we can't control their shots," Pistons center Jason Maxiell said. "It's just one game right now. We have a road trip coming up and we know that on the road we have to take care of business."
> 
> Before that trip begins, though, Detroit has to get past the Cavaliers, something that hasn't been much of a problem in the regular season. The Pistons have won the last five meetings, including two this season, both in Cleveland. Detroit is 23-5 at home against the Cavs since 1992-93.
> 
> Cleveland put up a bigger fight in last season's playoffs, taking the Pistons to seven games before losing in the conference semifinals.
> 
> Detroit hopes Richard Hamilton can have a better game Wednesday than he did against the Warriors. Hamilton went 2-of-4 from the field and scored only six points, his first time under 10 points this season.
> 
> "It says a lot when Rip only takes four shots in 27 minutes," Pistons coach Flip Saunders said. "I've seen him take four shots in two minutes and seven seconds before, but in 27?"
> 
> Hamilton has scored only 21 points combined in the two wins over Cleveland this season, but Detroit won both of those games by double-digit margins.
> 
> The Cavaliers (35-25) have won three of their past four, with LeBron James scoring at least 30 points in each contest. Cleveland beat Houston 91-85 on Monday night despite the return of Rockets center Yao Ming from a broken leg.
> 
> James had 32 points and added 12 rebounds and eight assists, while Larry Hughes had 22 points, seven rebounds and six assists for Cleveland, which improved to 16-5 when Hughes scores at least 20.
> 
> "They were terrific," Cleveland coach Mike Brown said of James and Hughes. "I'm not talking about the points, because they both have shown they have the ability to score. In those two categories (rebounds and assists), to get those types of numbers and that production from those two guys is very good."
> 
> Since the All-Star break, James is averaging 32.7 points on 52 percent shooting. He's averaged only 23.1 points on 40 percent shooting in 14 regular season games against Detroit.
> 
> Hughes has averaged 18.0 points since the All-Star break, becoming the complement to James that Cleveland expected when it signed him away from Washington before last season. He's played more at point guard lately with Daniel Gibson out with a sprained toe.
> 
> "He looks comfortable, obviously," James said. "If he keeps playing the way he is playing now, we might have to keep him in there. He's been more comfortable at point guard these last few games than he's been for a year and a half now."
> 
> Cleveland has lost four of its past six on the road.


*NOTES:

- This is a huge game. We need to win this if we want any chance of taking the #1 seed. 

- Rasheed Wallace has been out for awhile but is expected to play in this game.

- GS just whooped on Det, so they might be looking to put on a good performance. Gonna be a tough game to win, but we have been playing well lately.*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry with the nice and-1 early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This game has playoff intensity


----------



## LostInGeorgia

good start, we need to keep being aggressive and going inside, don't get lazy with jumpshots


----------



## Pioneer10

good start


----------



## Brandname

Excellent start early. I like what I'm seeing so far.

Larry Hughes is still the dumbest player in the league on the fast break, though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man the Cavs came ready to play. I'm really liking this lineup with Larry at the point the last few games.

GREAT start


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

One thing bothers me though. Why does Lebron consistently get backed down by Tay Prince?

He's like 260, that shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Pioneer10

We're not a good team in maitaining intensity for an entire game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> One thing bothers me though. Why does Lebron consistently get backed down by Tay Prince?
> 
> He's like 260, that shouldn't be happening.


I don't understand it either as other bigger and stronger players don't do it effectively


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boy Lebron looks quick again!


----------



## notting_hill

we need to be agressive if we want to win this one. James should continue to drive inside. I feel that we will win this.


----------



## Brandname

The only thing I can hope for is that this game is called evenly.

The Pistons traditionally get away with a lot more defensive contact than most teams.


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden is awake today


----------



## Brandname

Haha, the Pistons announcers just made the analogy of Lebron to Jim Brown. Not a bad comparison, I think.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice job by Larry pushing the ball


----------



## Brandname

Wow Z looked really slow on that play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn I love Sasha


----------



## Brandname

It's really looking like we can take advantage of CWebb's slowness. We're just blowing by him right now.


----------



## Brandname

Larry and Lebron look excellent right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What's gonna happen when Brown comes in with Snow and Marshall, can we keep up the tempo? 

That could be the game.

And Who is this Larry Hughes guy?


----------



## Brandname

Chauncey is such a flopper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Billups killing us with the pick and roll. Brown needs to make an adjustment


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Billups killing us with the pick and roll. *Brown needs to make an adjustment*


:lol:


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes is working pretty good as a PG so far


----------



## Brandname

Wow we look great


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron is on fire


----------



## Brandname

Lebron is really, really good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron rolling big time. 

Larry picks up his 2nd, that sucks cause he was really playing well


----------



## Pioneer10

Snow/Marshall time


----------



## Brandname

Christ he's on fire.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

HOW good is Lebron>>??


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Marshall sucking, he was wide open on both those shots


----------



## Pioneer10

I just hate Pistons: go through an offensive drought like we do dammit


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Marshall sucking, he was wide open on both those shots


and he was supposed to be our Horry: once every 5 games maybe


----------



## notting_hill

34 first quarter points against Detroit. It sounds good so far.


----------



## Brandname

We all know the Pistons are going to go on a run here. 

We're going to have to weather a storm here at some point in this game. It's going to take a full 48 minutes to win this one. I hope we don't lose focus.


----------



## LostInGeorgia

i would only change 1 thing about lebron, i wish he was more like the owners of google that only have an annual salary of $1, so that we could sign other players with him, players other than snow, marshall, and the human layup drill we know as david wesley


----------



## Brandname

Remember guys, we always have big 1st quarters against Detroit. Then they usually shut us down for the rest of the game. We can't let that happen tonight.


----------



## Brandname

If Lebron plays like this all night, the Pistons are in deep trouble.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is the best player in the league when he is focused like this. No question about it!


----------



## Pioneer10

We're getting a bit lucky with all the detroit missed ft's so far


----------



## Brandname

Marshall is terrible.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs came out and smacked the Pistons in the face! Lovin it

EXCEPT for Marshall, play some defense if your gonna brick


----------



## Pioneer10

McDyess would be a great for our team to backup AV next year


----------



## Brandname

lol, Lindsey Hunter took one of his wife's diet pills? wtf?


----------



## Pioneer10

lol Pistons acting like the Cavs at the line. Delfino in the game: get Sasha in the game right now he torched delfino last game


----------



## Brandname

Marshall contributing nothing in this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Marshall contributing nothing in this game.


Put his *** on the bench. Drew was playing well early


----------



## Pioneer10

Danger time with this lineup in


----------



## Brandname

I like that we bring Z back in here.


----------



## Pioneer10

Mike Brown making lineup adjustments wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:



> Mike Brown making lineup adjustments wow


Yeah I was quite shocked myself


----------



## Brandname

We have to start getting some defensive stops.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ahh I forgot about Flip


----------



## Pioneer10

Bad offense here


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah lead has shrunk big time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Bad offense here


It happens when Snow is in.


----------



## Brandname

Jeez, do the Pistons ever get called for more fouls than their opponents?


----------



## Brandname

Lol, Lebron in for Snow. I like that exchange.


----------



## Pioneer10

Have to run plays for Sasha when Lebron is out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Amazing pass by LBJ


----------



## Brandname

Lebron gets mugged and they don't call a foul. This could be a long night for us.


----------



## Pioneer10

We're over the limit already WTF


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pistons getting a ton of FT's. Lucky they are missing so many


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why do the Pistons get away with so much physical contact? Call the game even, ****.


----------



## Brandname

I ****ing hate Chauncey Billups. Biggest flopper in the league.


----------



## Pioneer10

This is ridiculous how many fouls Detroit has gotten


----------



## Pioneer10

Jesus another foul?


----------



## Pioneer10

13-5 foul difference for the Pistons


----------



## Brandname

Z's offensive rebounding is underappreciated. 

The Piston's have always had the advantage in fouls. They just seem to play with a different set of rules.


----------



## Brandname

lol @ FTs:

Detriot has 20.
We have 3.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> lol @ FTs:
> 
> Detriot has 20.
> We have 3.


LOL. What a joke.


----------



## Pioneer10

We're pissing this lead away with all these fouls and offensive boards


----------



## Brandname

Wow, they can just do whatever they want to Lebron. I'm amazed at the difference in leniency.


----------



## Brandname

WTF is Snow doing in there???


----------



## Pioneer10

Snow is hemlock to our offense


----------



## Pioneer10

Get Snow out of there please


----------



## Brandname

Well I knew this was going to happen.


----------



## Brandname

Gooden's shot is on tonight.

Maybe his spirit animal has some life left in it after all. :wink:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gotta get Snow outta there


----------



## Brandname

Finally a call goes our way.


----------



## Pioneer10

Isn't it obvious that Detroit knows exactly what to do when Snow is in the game? They've played against countless time the last few years


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes is playing like his old self this second quarter


----------



## Brandname

It's obvious that we miss Gibson's shooting a lot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Is Sasha in foul trouble? Snow has been in the game way too long. Brown has a serious love affair with the guy, Billups has been blowing by him all night. 

I'd rather see Brown or Sasha, they present a threat the D has to respect


----------



## Pioneer10

Sasha's got 3 fouls


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Is Sasha in foul trouble? Snow has been in the game way too long. Brown has a serious love affair with the guy, Billups has been blowing by him all night.
> 
> I'd rather see Brown or Sasha, they present a threat the D has to respect


Yeah, he's got 3 already. I think 2 of them were Chauncey flops, too. (maybe 1)


----------



## Pioneer10

Can we get Lebron a shot please?


----------



## Brandname

Some of these traveling calls they're calling lately make no sense. I don't believe half of them are travels.


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah the Pistons are doing what they always do now. Making sure somebody other then Lebron beat thems and playing Eric Snow is killing us


----------



## Husstla

WTF...tell me why NBA tv just turned into a cartoon channel for me out of nowhere...WTF I'm nto getting NBA tv anymore..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Cavs have outplayed the Pistons and might not even be leading at halftime. The difference in the physicality they can play with will make this game almost impossible.


----------



## Brandname

Ok, this officiating is officially one-sided.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Husstla said:


> WTF...tell me why NBA tv just turned into a cartoon channel for me out of nowhere...WTF I'm nto getting NBA tv anymore..


Hmm mine is working ok? Weird.


----------



## Brandname

Husstla said:


> WTF...tell me why NBA tv just turned into a cartoon channel for me out of nowhere...WTF I'm nto getting NBA tv anymore..


I can't even watch it on NBATV because I live near Detroit!


----------



## Pioneer10

Jesus more missed FT's by us


----------



## Pioneer10

We make the game extremely hard to win when we blow freakin FT's right and left


----------



## Brandname

Larry playing terrible again.


----------



## Brandname

You've gotta be kidding me. What a bailout!!! 

Good T by Mike Brown.


----------



## Husstla

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hmm mine is working ok? Weird.


Direct TV?


----------



## Pioneer10

Another freakin foul: just ridiculous. These stupid refs are giving the game to Detroit. They have double the fouls as we do


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What Is Wrong With The Refs In This Game


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah I can't watch this game right now, because some cartoon channel called Jetix has jacked NBATV apparently.

Sigh. Why can't I be interuppted with at least good cartoons...

Yeah I've got DirectTV too.


----------



## notting_hill

Hughes makes me crazy


----------



## futuristxen

AHAHAHA DirectTV just came across with a messssage "No need to call us we ****ing know alright"

silly muppets. Don't appologize, just fix it.


----------



## Brandname

Holy crap that was the weakest call I've ever seen. The replay showed it was just absurd.

FT: Detroit 29
Cleveland 9


----------



## Brandname

The refs were going to give that foul to Lebron no matter what.

Goddamn they're such tools.


----------



## Pioneer10

It's not like we're not be aggresive either, Detroit is just flopping more. Absolutely atrocious. I'm not saying Detroit shouldn't get those calls but if you're going to call it that tight then call it that tight the other way as well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Yeah we'd prob miss all the FT's anyways but still. Don't call the damn game so tight for the Pistons, they aren't even having to score actual FG's with all the free throw shots.


----------



## Brandname

Brandname said:


> The only thing I can hope for is that this game is called evenly.
> 
> The Pistons traditionally get away with a lot more defensive contact than most teams.


I don't meant to brag, but did I call it or what? :nonono:


----------



## Pioneer10

29 FT's versus 10 for us. Lebron only with 2 FT's despite being in the paint all day


----------



## Husstla

futuristxen said:


> AHAHAHA DirectTV just came across with a messssage "No need to call us we ****ing know alright"
> 
> silly muppets. Don't appologize, just fix it.


Yea its pathetic. They should turn on the LP channel for tonight so atleast we aren't missing anything from the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs made 8 more field goals and are only up 2

Actually the Pistons unbelievably have more FT attempts than FG attempts


----------



## Husstla

NBA tv back..thank god


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

What is with the refs and this week? Seriously, what is going on? Cavs are playing good, but these calls are just rediculous, especially that one near the end with Prince and no time left.


----------



## Pioneer10

We're going to need someone other then Lebron to help us, Hughes regressed in the second quarter and Sasha is in foul trouble


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> We're going to need someone other then Lebron to help us, Hughes regressed in the second quarter and Sasha is in foul trouble


I'd like to see more of Brown. He missed 1 shot but looked good on defense and will want to play well in front of his family

Get Drew some touches also


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

Gooden is doing well, but I wouldn't dismiss Hughes yet. I don't understand why we have Snow playing so much PG, but Hughes back on point!


----------



## Brandname

Lebron still shooting well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good start to the 3rd


----------



## Brandname

Hahahahaha, you could tell the refs were so reluctant to call that foul for Sasha.


----------



## Brandname

lol @ Pistons whining about fouls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs getting some calls. Refs prob looked at the halftime stats and how lopsided the calls were


----------



## Brandname

Sheed is such a waste of talent when he hangs out on the perimeter.


----------



## Brandname

hahaha. Chauncey tries to flop again, and the refs don't fall for it this time. I love it. Then he pouts and gets a delay of game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice Sasha :clap:


----------



## Brandname

Pavs hasn't been able to find his shot lately.


----------



## Brandname

Cavs go on a run here. We've shown some more mental toughness lately. I love it.


----------



## Pioneer10

We are so much better w/o Snow it not even funny. Ferry needs to trade him so Brown isn't tempted to play him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron/Larry/Sasha works really well. They play off each other perfectly, opens up the lanes for Lebron and lets Larry control the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> We are so much better w/o Snow it not even funny. Ferry needs to trade him so Brown isn't tempted to play him


We need to build a cushion for when he comes back in. One more Sasha foul and he's out there


----------



## Brandname

Wow I love the back door cut!! Pavs is a great passer, too.


----------



## Pioneer10

I hate the Pistons I hate broken face Rip, lunatic Sheed, stick man Prince, bad teeth Billups. i can't wait for this team to get old


----------



## Brandname

Good offensive foul call there. Hughes was sitting there doing his taxes before Chris got there.


----------



## Brandname

hahaha, the Pistons don't know what to do when they get fouls called on them.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron bricks the And-1 right on percentage


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> I hate the Pistons I hate broken face Rip, lunatic Sheed, stick man Prince, bad teeth Billups. i can't wait for this team to get old


LOL I hear you. They are frustrating to play

Wallace picks up a 4th on the Bron and-1. We need to take this game right here!


----------



## Brandname

aargghh another foul on Pavs. He didn't deserve that one.


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh no Snow in the game now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Sasha out for Snow. There goes the game


----------



## Pioneer10

The Pistons have 3 TIMES as many FT attempts as we do


----------



## Brandname

How about some Shannon Brown for Pavs? Why Snow?


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> How about some Shannon Brown for Pavs? Why Snow?


Snow ends up playing PG as well and that throws off Hughes. Damn another missed FT


----------



## Brandname

I hate that we suck so bad at FTs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> The Pistons have 3 TIMES as many FT attempts as we do


The PT disparity on the FT line is staggering. Pistons should be down 15

GOD we suck on the FT line


----------



## Brandname

Lebron played great defense on that series.


----------



## Pioneer10

We need to get Lebron more shots here


----------



## Pioneer10

Snow used to guard Billups well now Billups eyes light up with Snow in there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Snow used to guard Billups well now Billups eyes light up with Snow in there


I wish coach would play shannon brown. He has played great defensively, give him a chance!


----------



## Brandname

Chauncey with 12 free throws to Lebron's 3.

Chauncey is a ****ing jump shooter!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Freaking 5 for 15 from the line: Give me a break


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gradschool teams shoot FT's better than the Cavs


----------



## Pioneer10

We were up what 10 in the first half when Snow came in? and now we're up 6 when Snow comes in the 3rd


----------



## Brandname

Lebron's just unstoppable around the rim.


----------



## Brandname

Larry had a driving lane there and he takes a 3. Frustrating.


----------



## Pioneer10

Cannot play Snow in the fourth. He's been killing us the last few weeks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Tied game. 

I don't think we can win with Snow out there extended minutes in the 4th. Brown needs to play Sasha until he fouls out.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> We were up what 10 in the first half when Snow came in? and now we're up 6 when Snow comes in the 3rd


There just comes a point where you simply can't make it in the NBA as a guard if you can't shoot. He hurts our team so much, and not just in his low shooting percentage. He hurts the team more by not shooting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> There just comes a point where you simply can't make it in the NBA as a guard if you can't shoot. He hurts our team so much, and not just in his low shooting percentage. He hurts the team more by not shooting.


And it's magnified by the long stretches Brown plays him. Play Larry at PG and Shannon at the 2. He is not a scrub, the kid has played well the last few games but Brown won't give him another chance


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

More SNow to start the 4th


----------



## Brandname

I want to kill Chauncey. He wasn't touched at all on that play. 

Wasn't. Even. Touched.


----------



## Brandname

Another fake traveling call?! WTF?!


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Snow is still in there? give me a break


----------



## Brandname

This is pissing me off so much. Why are Snow and Marshall in the game?!?!?! ****!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brown finally comes with SHannon. It's like he makes adjustments in slow motion


----------



## Brandname

Why aren't we going to Lebron?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs are falling apart. You can sense it


----------



## Pioneer10

Every time you think Mike Brown turns a corner he does some dufus move like playing Snow extended minutes


----------



## Brandname

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Brandname

Double foul? That's the stupidest **** I've ever seen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What the hell kind of call is that??


----------



## Husstla

what the **** is a double foul?


----------



## Brandname

Husstla said:


> what the **** is a double foul?


I have no idea. I honestly think this is one of the most incompetent groups of officials I've ever seen.


----------



## Brandname

I don't know what to say. I don't feel like we're playing a 5 on 5 game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Terrible time for a foul with the shot clock running down


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man give Lebron these same touch fouls please!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need a hoop here to cut it to 4


----------



## Pioneer10

Someone else is going to need to help Lebron here


----------



## Pioneer10

Sasha with the right idea trying to get to the line


----------



## Brandname

I don't know if we can win here. All they've gotta do is go to the line every possession.


----------



## Brandname

Our guys don't know what to do. We can't cause any turnovers because they're always called fouls. I'm very frustrated here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The refs are calling this game way too tight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Our guys don't know what to do. We can't cause any turnovers because they're always called fouls. I'm very frustrated here.


Look at the pt differential on the line. You can't win with that kind of disparity. 

We have no chance if they are gonna start the parade to the FT line again in the 4th qtr


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good timeout by Larry. Hopefully he's not hurt


----------



## Brandname

Man I wish that shot from Lebron would have gone down. Oh well. At least Larry got the offensive rebound. 

It looked like he got fouled too. Or it would have been a foul in a normal game anyway.


----------



## Brandname

Hahahaha. 

Chauncey has 2 made field goals. And 16 points.


----------



## Brandname

Our offense looks pathetic.


----------



## Pioneer10

Big sequence by Z


----------



## Brandname

Wow Lebron is soooo strong at the hoop. I love that we've worked to get back into the game.

Call the game fair from here on out!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron doesn't want to lose this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Woooooooo! Nice shot off the glass by LBJ


----------



## Brandname

Hahahaha Chauncey tries to flop AGAIN. 

I really really hate him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit


----------



## Brandname

Damnit. ugh


----------



## Brandname

Lebron isn't clutch? Tell him that.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron really doesn't want to lose this


----------



## Brandname

Hahahah Z with the bail out!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Z coming up huge in the 4th


----------



## Pioneer10

1 point game


----------



## Brandname

The officials are determined to decide this game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Bull****: goddamn refs


----------



## Pioneer10

Wtf Is Wrong With Thise Refs


----------



## Husstla

I'm mad Z made that shot


----------



## Brandname

Wow, that wasn't a foul at all. I'm blind with rage.


----------



## Pioneer10

FIRE these refs. Mark Cuban would go insane after this game. Absolute bull****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

41 Ft's for the Pistons tonight.

We need to get Lebron at the top of the key and not the side where they can run a double


----------



## LostInGeorgia

no one worry, dmarshall is in the game


----------



## Brandname

Holy crap


----------



## Brandname

No ****ing Way!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Give me a freakin break: these refs are terrible. Hamilton out of control


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

**** This


----------



## Brandname

I've never felt so violated in my life. I feel like something was stolen from me.


----------



## Pioneer10

Some gambler pay these refs off? This is a joke


----------



## Husstla

As a piston fan, I will accept that was a horrible call. I said **** as soon as it happen, before hearing what the call was


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron James


----------



## Brandname

Husstla said:


> As a piston fan, I will accept that was a horrible call. I said **** as soon as it happen, before hearing what the call was


Forgive us for our anger tonight. This has been a difficult night for us.

Pistons should be ashamed of that last defensive possession.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

**** Yeah Lebron

Call A Foul On That ****


----------



## Husstla

LeBron fools Tayshaun with the screen and gets an easy bucket. 5 seconds left. It's pistons or overtime now


----------



## Husstla

Brandname said:


> Forgive us for our anger tonight. This has been a difficult night for us.
> 
> Pistons should be ashamed of that last defensive possession.


I've been ashamed of our defense since the first qtr.


----------



## Brandname

Even if we lose, I have absolutely nothing but praise for Lebron tonight.

He's been in the paint all night and has 3 FTs to show for it. (One of them was a tech)

He's been really shortchanged by the officials tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If the Pistons get FT's to win this i'm gonna break my TV


----------



## Husstla

.7...overtiem most likely


----------



## Brandname

I want Lebron to take this shot.


----------



## Husstla

.9 please play defense!


----------



## Pioneer10

Cavs better send a tape of this ridiculous game to the league: I still can't believe all these calls the Pistons got


----------



## Brandname

There should be 1 second left I think.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We should have at least a sec here

Quick catch and shoot!


----------



## LostInGeorgia

Husstla said:


> .7...overtiem most likely


no, there will be a foul called on the cavs and the pistons will get free throws


----------



## Husstla

Are You ****ing Kidding Me


----------



## Brandname

Holy ****


----------



## Husstla

Mother ****er


----------



## Brandname

Holy ****ing ****


----------



## Pioneer10

Holy ****


----------



## remy23

LeBron with more clutch baskets. You think the guys on ESPN will still dog LeBron's late game effort? Probably. It's ESPN. =)

LeBron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Husstla

remy23 said:


> LeBron with more clutch baskets. You think the guys on ESPN will still dog LeBron's late game effort? Probably. It's ESPN. =)
> 
> LeBron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MOTHER ****ER


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

King James With The Game Winnnnnnner


----------



## Husstla

My God Kill Me


----------



## Husstla

HEARTATTACk


----------



## Pioneer10

Does it count?


----------



## Brandname

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Husstla

Brandname said:


> **** **** **** ****


OVERTIME..but still...HEARTATTACK


----------



## Husstla

Someone Call 911...i Got A Heartattack


----------



## Pioneer10

i hate these refs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Awwwwwwwwwwwww man. Damn Instant Replay


----------



## Brandname

haha, I actually think there should have been 1.0 seconds left. I didn't think it would matter at the time, but go figure...


----------



## Husstla

That wasn't off in time, so it's not their fault.


But I still got a heartattack.. LeBron, i love you man. You are ****ing on my team but i ****ing love you. You are god


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Still good for the King's confidence

Let's see if we can get it done in OT


----------



## Husstla

How far was that shot...33 ft? he barely jumped...I went blind


----------



## Brandname

Husstla said:


> That wasn't off in time, so it's not their fault.
> 
> 
> But I still got a heartattack.. LeBron, i love you man. You are ****ing on my team but i ****ing love you. You are god


But they got our hopes up, haha.


----------



## Brandname

****


----------



## Brandname

I love Lebron!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LEbron = GOD


----------



## Pioneer10

YES: nice play by Pavs


----------



## Brandname

I think that was another bad traveling call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is beautiful! Lebron taking over both sides!!!


----------



## Husstla

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LEbron = GOD


LeBron = my god. I cant believe i'm saying this when he is ****ing on my team


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn 6 on Z. Come in with AV


----------



## Brandname

It's hard to see Rip march to the line again.


----------



## Brandname

AND he comes with MARSHALL!!!! COMEDY OF ERRORS!


----------



## Pioneer10

No av?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why come with Marshall instead of AV??


----------



## Pioneer10

Geet the ball to Lebron dammit Hughes


----------



## Brandname

Don't give it up Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10

wtf is Hughes doing?


----------



## Brandname

noooo


----------



## Pioneer10

Larry Hughes is trying to kill me along with these refs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on Larry please make at least 1 of these


----------



## Pioneer10

How in god's name did we not get Lebron a shot in the last 2 minutes/


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Who do we want on the line here?


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Who do we want on the line here?


Big Z


----------



## Brandname

The Pistons know that unless Lebron is shooting, we're ****ed.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Big Z


lol


Damn


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron to the line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Alright LBJ....moment of truth


----------



## Brandname

****


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin A miss 1


----------



## Husstla

Hearattack...911 someone please


----------



## Pioneer10

Need one of these


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs to hit this last one


----------



## Brandname

Do you think he's going to hear about this tomorrow? Probably. Which is ridiculous.


----------



## Pioneer10

No THREES. Give them the 2


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

1 of 2 not bad. No fouls here please


----------



## Brandname

It boggles my mind when announcers keep mentioning Lebron's fingernails like it's clever or something.


----------



## Brandname

Sheed is a moron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need 1 of these from ANdy


----------



## remy23

Good thing AV at least split on the line.


----------



## Husstla

I feel like crying. Why go for 3 with 17 secodns. What an idiot decision


----------



## Brandname

All right, we're in ok shape.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice job Andy.

Game not over yet, can't give up a quick basket here


----------



## remy23

101-97 victory. Huge!


----------



## Husstla

Peace everyone.


----------



## Brandname

Wow, good win in the face of adversity.

And Lebron is seriously declining.


----------



## Pioneer10

woot best win of he year


----------



## futuristxen

Haha Scott Williams just addressed him as King...haha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man how hard was that game. Pistons did not want to give that one up, fighting uphill against the refs, Lebron taking over the game on both sides. 

If that's the playoff Lebron we're gonna see, Cavs have a shot!!


----------



## LostInGeorgia

hate to say it, but all they need to do is hit a quick shot, then foul, it's not like we'd make our free throws anyways (sorry 'bout the bitter attitude tonight, won't be happy til we win)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

41/7/8 from the King


----------



## LostInGeorgia

alright, i'm happy


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 101, Detroit 97*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Was and Chi both lost tonight too


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

Well after my last post the wireless internet died down in the dorm TV room, but HOOLLLLLYYYYY ****

what a great win, I'm speechless. Did I mention all hail the king?


----------



## Pioneer10

Can't help think what Lebron could do with a real team around him. I mean Gooden showed up tonight after 2 weeks in La La land but Hughes returned to his below mediocre level after a strong first quarter. I thought Pavs actually played a good game despite the low point output (refs really love jobbing Pavs). This team is going to need someone to step up consistently. Lebron doesn't need much when is he is on but he's going to need that


----------



## Brandname

Lebron showed as much heart tonight as I've ever seen. Props to him.

If you could believe it, I don't think his stats do him justice for what he did for this team tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Can't help think what Lebron could do with a real team around him. I mean Gooden showed up tonight after 2 weeks in La La land but Hughes returned to his below mediocre level after a strong first quarter. I thought Pavs actually played a good game despite the low point output (refs really love jobbing Pavs). This team is going to need someone to step up consistently. Lebron doesn't need much when is he is on but he's going to need that


Just imagine this team with Bibby. Damn it, LBJ playing @ that level with him running point would be a title contender


----------



## stlrebfan

I guess 8 rebounds 6 assists and ZERO turnovers is an awful game at the point? You guys certainly know your basketball. Also held Billups to 2-10 shooting.


----------



## Pioneer10

stlrebfan said:


> I guess 8 rebounds 6 assists and ZERO turnovers is an awful game at the point? You guys certainly know your basketball. Also held Billups to 2-10 shooting.


 How much of that came in the second half and OT? He put up two terrible shots in OT.

Look I'm not trying to purposfely put Hughes down. I've WANTED to like him over nearly 2 years but for what he's paid and what we need, we need the Larry Hughes of the last 2 games to show up night and night out. Lebron has kicked into high gear and we Hughes to play at that high gear as well. I'm more then free with my praise when a player deserves it and Hughes played great the last two games but we don't have enough talent to survive Larry putting up 16 shots to get only 12 points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

stlrebfan said:


> I guess 8 rebounds 6 assists and ZERO turnovers is an awful game at the point? You guys certainly know your basketball. Also held Billups to 2-10 shooting.


Not awful no. But 5-16 isn't exactly great. We need Hughes to either hit a higher % of his shots or start making his FT's. He is playing better lately though, and we won so it's a moot point.


----------



## stlrebfan

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Not awful no. But 5-16 isn't exactly great. We need Hughes to either hit a higher % of his shots or start making his FT's. He is playing better lately though, and we won so it's a moot point.


I agree, that's the part of his game this year that really bothers me. He has always been a much better foul shooter. Larry's problem can be confidence and he is very hard on himself. As you know, he has never been a great shooter and I want to see him drive to the goal and attack the rim more instead of settling for the jump shot. I do like him at the point and always thought it was his best position. The offense seems to be flowing much better with him at the point. I just hope they keep winning and get the top spot in the East.


----------



## cima

they shoot 20 more FTs and still lose?

bow down to the king


----------



## stlrebfan

Pioneer10 said:


> How much of that came in the second half and OT? He put up two terrible shots in OT.
> 
> Look I'm not trying to purposfely put Hughes down. I've WANTED to like him over nearly 2 years but for what he's paid and what we need, we need the Larry Hughes of the last 2 games to show up night and night out. Lebron has kicked into high gear and we Hughes to play at that high gear as well. I'm more then free with my praise when a player deserves it and Hughes played great the last two games but we don't have enough talent to survive Larry putting up 16 shots to get only 12 points.


Fair enough!


----------



## Pioneer10

I do think that Hughes is negatively affected by having to play with Snow. I think he gets the mindsight with Snow being such a blackhole on offense that he has to put up points similar to when he is the starting SG instead of PG


----------



## Pioneer10

Revealing +/- stats

With Pavs +23
With Snow -19


----------

